# Reason to stay off Twitter #88: Nazi Spambots from Turkey



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry for the Nazi spam from my Twitter account


> As I stepped off my plane to Dubai from Kuwait City this morning I did the same thing as just about everyone else.
> 
> I turned on my phone.
> 
> ...



The guy had 2-factor authentication, did not click on dodgy links, but still wound up in the middle of hitler spam from Turkey. 

So, what happened?


> The message had been sent from my account (and many others) via a third-party app called Twitter Counter.
> 
> Twitter Counter requests read *and* write access to your Twitter account, in order to do its jiggery pokery counting your Twitter followers. I gave Twitter Counter access to my account in October 2014, and that clearly was a decision I now regret. Quite why it would need write access, unless it is planning its own self-promotion, I can't say.
> 
> ...



Those ruinous third-party apps!!!  Now I'm VERY suspicious about my FB account. What if Farmville has been sending Burmese propaganda this whole time!!!


----------

